# Why has my tank totally stopped growing?



## Doc7 (Feb 27, 2017)

I am running a low tech 40 gallon tank.

I currently dose weekly 1/4 tsp KNO3, 1/16 KH2PO4, 1/16 tsp K2SO4, and 1/2 tsp weekly Equilibrium. This is in accordance with Tom Barr low tech recommendations.

Test point number 1: I need to check my old statistics and see when I started adding the K2SO4 that might be correlated.
Test point 2: I need to see what my GH/KH are now relative to what they were in March April May.

I have 2 Stingray fixtures. Until last night in frustration, I had them covered with one layer of window screen. This resulted in 40 PAR in the tank bottom.

Here are photos of growth from the spring:



























Every 4 weeks 3 times in a row the stems hit the top of the water and I trimmed.

Now- I trimmed them 8 weeks ago and this is still their height:

















Besides getting my GH and KH where they used to be, putting the screen back on the light to go back to 40 PAR like these photos, and possibly losing the k2so4 like I didn't have back then, what else do I need to try?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi @Doc7,

What are you using for micro-nutrients, specifically iron (Fe)? How about a source of carbon, are you dosing Seachem Excel?

Also, how did you determine that you had PAR=40 because it looks much brighter than that.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The last time I got frustrated by the very slow growth I had I did this: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/general-aquarium-plants-discussions/133058-diy-co2.html It is a pretty cheap thing to add to your set-up but it can really make a big difference.


----------



## Doc7 (Feb 27, 2017)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi @Doc7,
> 
> What are you using for micro-nutrients, specifically iron (Fe)? How about a source of carbon, are you dosing Seachem Excel?
> 
> Also, how did you determine that you had PAR=40 because it looks much brighter than that.


No carbon source other than surface exchange, and micros are coming exclusively from Equilibrium. This is per the Barr low tech recommendation (not saying that it's right or even working at this time!). As you can tell because I used it from your inspiration but I am using SafTSorb. Would that have helped the plants the first 3 months with something that has "worn off"? I don't think I've had enough plant growth / nutrient removal for that to have occurred.

I determined I had PAR 40 as detailed in post #3 on this thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ighting-40b-two-stingrays.html#/topics/132938

Using a PAR meter and manipulating window screens to obtain even coverage of 37-40 PAR from end to end throughout the tank.


----------



## Doc7 (Feb 27, 2017)

I want to point out that my goal for this tank is not a fast growing setup. I used to have a high tech tank, and in my current life situation 50% weekly WC and trimming sessions are no longer feasible. That’s where I worry about going down the path of DIY CO2, Daily Excel dosing, and weekly big WCs and trims.

I very much enjoyed this tank when I had lush growth in the first 90 days of having it - monthly trims with it being a little “jungle-y” near the end of the month. 

Now I have stagnation.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I would just double the dose and see if there is a change. Maybe twice a week or something.


----------



## Doc7 (Feb 27, 2017)

Currently my GH is 5 and KH is 2. Approx what it was during my good growth period.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...w-tech-40-breeder.html#/topics/1142986?page=4
Looking back at my journal I was still commenting on great growth in my last post in May. That's right before I started dosing K2SO4 after worrying about holes in plant leaves.

Nothing else changed. I don't know what's going on. During the month of May I wasn't dosing any different micros/iron that I am not dosing now..... except that I placed several Fluorish tabs in the substrate in April and haven't kept up with it. Would this affect unrooted stem plant growth though?

I am placing the screens back on the lights and will place several root tabs now.


----------



## Doc7 (Feb 27, 2017)

Root tabs in place.

Here are some specific issues. All these plants have been in the tank more than 6 months:









Water sprite - many portions of stems turning brown and dying off.

Hygro Corymbosa
These 2" stems have not grown in 8 weeks. These were "Tops" that I replanted after the stem had been growing to the surface from substrate over several trimmings. Slow growth leading to algae. They would grow 1/4" per day in May.










Red tiger Lotus whithered away and died

Red melon sword growing low and flat









This plant (egeria densa?) just not growing, turning brown:









BBA on some surfaces and GSA on tank walls, some leaves (mostly anubias and crypts, which I clip off )


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks like nutrient deficiencies to me. New growth is healthy old growth is suffering.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Did you change a lot of your plants? The photo when it was doing well looks like mostly different plants than what you have now. If that is correct it may be that you now have plants that need something the earlier plants didn't need. The BBA on the sword plant bottom leaves suggests a need for CO2, at the light intensity you now have. BBA tends to not show up unless you have at least medium light intensity, and not enough or not stable enough CO2.


----------



## Doc7 (Feb 27, 2017)

I haven’t changed plants but a whole lot of the Hygro Corymbosa was removed after my initial 3 months. Not realizing the rest wouldn’t keep growing. I just ordered another plant package. Other plants were removed (crypt lucens, tiger lotus) that were failing. 

I will go to twice weekly dosing of macros for right now. 

Another layer of window screen would result in 17 PAR at tank ends and 23 PAR at tank middle which seems fairly low. 

DIY CO2 setup like Hoppy’s may be my next step.


----------



## Doc7 (Feb 27, 2017)

I see also that people add SAE to low tech tanks to keep some of these issues under control.

I know it’s a slippery slope to add livestock to deal with a problem. I want to take things slow - nothing good happens fast in a fish tank.


----------



## Doc7 (Feb 27, 2017)

What do you think about me adding 1/16 tsp CSM+B 2x week 1/64 iron dtpa twice a week?

This is about the ratio of 1:3 from the high tech EI to the low tech EI the macros have, further divided in two for twice a week dosing so iron is available throughout the week.


----------



## Doc7 (Feb 27, 2017)

The Rotala butterfly calculator recommends a lower amount than simply saying 1/3rd of "EI Light" says.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I just noticed that you were not dosing any micro nutrients - trace elements. It is possible that you have a deficiency of iron, etc. I would definitely add CSM+B to your dosing schedule. The algae you have may have started because the plants were unhealthy from a lack of those micro nutrients. (I can't believe I missed this in your first post.)


----------



## Doc7 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks. My new dosing schedule will be:

Sunday/Thursday : 1/4 tsp KNO3, 1/16 tsp KH2PO4, 1/16 tsp K2SO4

Tuesday/Friday : 1/4 tsp Equilibrium, 1/16 tsp CSM+B, 1/64 DPTA Iron Chelate from GLA.

I will probably do a water change with 24-hour degassed water every 8 weeks. Just in case...

Also I will aggressively remove unhealthy plants and algae. 22 new plants arriving soon.

I believe that by topping and not replacing bottom stems for a few months, I ended up with unhealthy plants in my tank, which allowed algae, which in turn made plants even worse.


----------



## Doc7 (Feb 27, 2017)

Seachem Equilibrium apparently has a huge amount of potassium. I am thinking of stopping using Equilibrium and instead just adjusting GH as necessary. The bi monthly water change will necessitate adding back in more GH.

In the 8 intervening weeks, could my balance of Mg/Ca be thrown off?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It has not been demonstrated that any ratio between various nutrients is important. What is important is that there be an adequate amount of every nutrient. So, if you have a significant amount of Mg, it doesn't matter what the ratio of Ca to Mg is. When I was using relatively soft water I was adding GH builder (an Equillibrium substitute) every 50% water change. Now my water is about medium hardness, and has Mg in it, so I don't use any GH builder.


----------



## Doc7 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks! I will target 4-5 GH and KH and lay off the proactive Equilibrium dosing in favor of CSM+B/Iron for my micros.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Doc7,

I believe you and hoppycalif are on the correct path, however I would suggest dosing 1/32 teaspoon CSM+B 2X per week plus the 1/64 teaspoon Iron chelate. I try to target 5.0 - 6.0 dGH and +/- 3.0 dKH. Watch the new growth after you increase dosing, the existing leaves will change very little if at all. Please keep us posted!


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Reduce your light sir. The intensity you have or had was just too much without co2 injection. 
That is all..


----------

